# Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon prequel



## arnisador (Apr 20, 2014)

[h=1]Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon prequel to be filmed[/h]


> *Filming on a prequel to Oscar-winning martial arts film Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon will start in July
> 
> *Titled The Green Destiny, the movie will see Michelle Yeoh reprise her role as female warrior Yu Shu Lien.


----------



## Takai (Apr 20, 2014)

Hadn't heard about this. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Kurai (Apr 20, 2014)

Just read about this today.  I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## hussaf (Apr 20, 2014)

Unless I'm reading old articles it looks like a sequel, not a prequel.  Is there a current plot like floating around?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 21, 2014)

I didn't like the original (not even Michelle Yeoh made me enjoy that movie) so I doubt I will watch this one


----------



## arnisador (Apr 21, 2014)

hussaf said:


> Unless I'm reading old articles it looks like a sequel, not a prequel.  Is there a current plot like floating around?



I haven't seen any more than the assertion it's a prequel. I'm curious too!


----------

